# difference in groups gtr//gts-t



## DevilsTorque (Jan 12, 2005)

When insuring either a GTR or GTS-T R33 is there a difference in price? If so how big is the gap in groups?


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

DevilsTorque said:


> When insuring either a GTR or GTS-T R33 is there a difference in price? If so how big is the gap in groups?


Some insurers say it don't make any difference, but I'd say the GTS-T boys get cheaper insurance as a whole.


----------



## r33gtsman (Jun 29, 2001)

DevilsTorque said:


> When insuring either a GTR or GTS-T R33 is there a difference in price? If so how big is the gap in groups?


When I had my old R33 GTS (2.0 non turbo) I was told by my insurance company that ALL Skylines (at that time) were group 20 regardless of model (a few years ago now I must admit).

A couple of years later on and I pay roughly the same now for my R33 GT-R than I did with the GTS (£760 this year with A-Plan).

I hope that helps.

Shaun.


----------



## Guvna (Mar 14, 2005)

£760 that's amazing, I take it you're over 30?

My insurance is ridiculous, I'm 28, I have 8 years no claims, no points ever, I have a GTS25T and I'm paying £1,300 a year with admiral, I was told this was due to the aftermarket bodykit and alloy wheels on my car, if the car was standard it would aparently be almost half as much.

I'm so peed off with this cos no one can get it cheaper than that, I went through the whole Yellow pages, all those companies like bloomin confused.com or privelage that "guarantee" to beat any quote, I also tried all of them from the back of Japanese Performance "specialist import insurance" all a waste of time


----------



## Izzy (Sep 21, 2004)

When I insured mine last year (with Liverpool Victoria) they also said GTSt's & GTR's are rated the same. My insurance is a little over £600 - but I am over 30, have full ncd, no convictions & live in a lower risk area....


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

Guvna said:


> £760 that's amazing, I take it you're over 30?
> 
> My insurance is ridiculous, I'm 28, I have 8 years no claims, no points ever, I have a GTS25T and I'm paying £1,300 a year with admiral, I was told this was due to the aftermarket bodykit and alloy wheels on my car, if the car was standard it would aparently be almost half as much.
> 
> I'm so peed off with this cos no one can get it cheaper than that, I went through the whole Yellow pages, all those companies like bloomin confused.com or privelage that "guarantee" to beat any quote, I also tried all of them from the back of Japanese Performance "specialist import insurance" all a waste of time


I'm 26 with 5 years no claims and a stage 1 GTR and am paying a touch under £1100. . . . try Egger Lawson 01159 415 255 Ask for Steve Hallam


----------



## r33gtsman (Jun 29, 2001)

Guvna said:


> £760 that's amazing, I take it you're over 30?
> 
> My insurance is ridiculous, I'm 28, I have 8 years no claims, no points ever, I have a GTS25T and I'm paying £1,300 a year with admiral, I was told this was due to the aftermarket bodykit and alloy wheels on my car, if the car was standard it would aparently be almost half as much.
> 
> I'm so peed off with this cos no one can get it cheaper than that, I went through the whole Yellow pages, all those companies like bloomin confused.com or privelage that "guarantee" to beat any quote, I also tried all of them from the back of Japanese Performance "specialist import insurance" all a waste of time


Guvna, Yep I am over 30 I'm afraid, approaching 32 in fact  !!!
I was only paying around £800 to insure my old GTS when I first bought it some six years ago now  Blimey I have been driving Skylines for over six years now  , I am pretty pleased about that when I think about it  !!

Shaun.


----------



## roguejackal (Jul 10, 2004)

Liverpool Victoria for me, £568 fully comp for a 91 GTR though I am 38 with full ncd


----------

